# Cockatiel screaming



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

I have an aviary with cockatiels and budgie in but one of my cockatiels continually screams. Why does he do it? He never did it when we lived at our other house and he was in an aviary then too. Its not like he doesn't have company.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

How old is he? is it definaly a male? i have heard that often when cockertiels sexually mature they do get louder! i find with ours that he is noisy when he sees something new so many be he will stop it in time


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Claire

I don't know how old he is as he came from the RSPCA. He's definately a male. We've had him maybe 5 or 6 years. He does'nt like the feather duster. I have to run up to the aviary with it in the air and he goes in. He then stands on the entrance to the door inside watching me and as soon as I walk away he comes out and starts screaming again! He has 6 other cockatiels for company and 16 budgies. He's been screaming for a good few years now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

I think cockertiels are great characters and are very cheeky he is probably tormenting you! When i evenyually move into a bigger house id love an avery and adopt some more birds i just have a cockertiel at the moment i lost my african grey a few months ago


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

The aviary is 8ft by 10ft and 8ft high. There is an indoor flight of 8ft high by 8ft long and about 3ft wide which they mainly use at night or can go into if the weather is bad. Its heated during the night if the temperature is quite low. As you said, they are cheeky things and dman crafty too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd have loads if space allowed! ours is in the house and comes out on an evening he was hand reared and he is very tame and loves tickles and thinks he owns the place, he struts about and picks on the dog


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Typical cockatiel behaviour Claire. A couple of mine were kept indoors until we moved and we put them out in the summer to acclimatise themselves. They are doing really well except for the screaming ! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I would have liked a tarantula but my partner counldn't take it he would be far 2 scared! ive had leopard geckos not quite the same but alittle exotic i quess


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't get my tarantula out and hold her. If she needs to come out for any reason my husband nudges her into a pot. I have a baby mexican red knee too but its only as big as my little fingernail at the moment.


----------

